
U.S. Plans $500,000 Cap on Executive Pay in Bailouts - soundsop
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/04/business/04pay.html?_r=1&ref=politics
======
tjic
I certainly don't argue that the current CEOs of every firm receiving a
bailout are doing a great job.

...but I love the message here: "Attention, world class CEOs who could earn
1,2, or 4 million dollars by working in the tech sector, or energy, or X or Y,
or Z: you'd be a fool to come and try to salvage these firms. Instead, we'll
find and recruit only the kind of management which is willing to take a
fraction of what you're worth".

~~~
baguasquirrel
If you're in it for the money, then you shouldn't be in the game to begin
with.

My portfolio was down 10% last year. But I'm not panicking. I invest for fun.
Other people I know who invest because they wanted to build their wealth lost
assloads more than I did. They never really did like investing, and they don't
want to hear me when I talk about economic projections.

Sure, compensation is a good thing. And we should lift the restriction when
this bailout crap is over. But I really think that the geek community-- with
all its libertarians --places waaay too much emphasis on short term monetary
compensation.

Here's a better idea. In tech, we get stocks right? That vest over time? Lets
give these exec stocks, that don't vest until 10 years AFTER they're out.

